# rear deck



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

anyone want to give me the rundown on how to cut the rear deck speaker holes to fit 6X9s on a 96 200sx B14, if i tryit myself i know i %$# somthing up


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

don't 6.5 sound so much better then 6x9


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

when you have the rear parcel shelf out, you can actually flip it over and see the holes for the oem speaker. you can cut those open and fit a 6.5 through. don't expect to find a direct fit because the the oem size is odd.


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

What are the OEM speaker sizes for front and rear on the 98 200SX SE? If possible, what are the recommend aftermarket replacement size availble on this car? I'll be looking forward to replacing them since my sound is just really crap.

Are there any screws to loosen on the rear deck or does it pop out with a screw driver prying?


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> don't 6.5 sound so much better then 6x9


That depends on how you listen to your music.. Plus i already have a pair of fosgate 6X9 that sound Fu*kin good in the boxes their in. i plan on getting a pair of 6.5 compnets for the front doors, im trying for the fosgate T162s(100w RMS). the 6X9 will mainly just boost the mids. and if im not mistaken dont you want the better sounding speakers in the front? but anyway how can i cut bigger holes w/o messing with the tension bars that open the trunk? or should i just make a spacer and cut holds in the cover?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

makaveli said:


> That depends on how you listen to your music.. Plus i already have a pair of fosgate 6X9 that sound Fu*kin good in the boxes their in. i plan on getting a pair of 6.5 compnets for the front doors, im trying for the fosgate T162s(100w RMS). the 6X9 will mainly just boost the mids. and if im not mistaken dont you want the better sounding speakers in the front? but anyway how can i cut bigger holes w/o messing with the tension bars that open the trunk? or should i just make a spacer and cut holds in the cover?


alot of people don't like rear speakers at all. Serach the audio forum.

Speakers aren't meant to be oval, a 6.5 on the same par as a 6x9 will sound better.

I doubt a spacer would fit in the rear deck and still be able to get the cover on.

STICK WITH NICE 6.5!!!!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

makaveli said:


> That depends on how you listen to your music.. Plus i already have a pair of fosgate 6X9 that sound Fu*kin good in the boxes their in. i plan on getting a pair of 6.5 compnets for the front doors, im trying for the fosgate T162s(100w RMS). the 6X9 will mainly just boost the mids. and if im not mistaken dont you want the better sounding speakers in the front? but anyway how can i cut bigger holes w/o messing with the tension bars that open the trunk? or should i just make a spacer and cut holds in the cover?


You will have to use tin snips or the appropriate metal cutting saw. You will find that when you cut the holes large enough for the 6 x 9 they speakers will probably not sit flat on the metal without making a wood spacer. Honestly the 6 1/2 will sound better unless you manage to seal the 6 x 9 to the rear deck to isolate the waves properly. 

Oh and this should be in the audio forum!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SupraMK3 said:


> What are the OEM speaker sizes for front and rear on the 98 200SX SE? If possible, what are the recommend aftermarket replacement size availble on this car? I'll be looking forward to replacing them since my sound is just really crap.
> 
> Are there any screws to loosen on the rear deck or does it pop out with a screw driver prying?


Hey if you want to ask questions of your own that differ from the original topic either SEARCH or start a new thread. The front speakres are oversized 6.5's. Crutchfield.com has a speaker compatability chart that you can use. 

The rear deck pop off with clips, however some of them are glued down and they ar emuch more difficult to remove.


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

wes said:


> Hey if you want to ask questions of your own that differ from the original topic either SEARCH or start a new thread. The front speakres are oversized 6.5's. Crutchfield.com has a speaker compatability chart that you can use.
> 
> The rear deck pop off with clips, however some of them are glued down and they ar emuch more difficult to remove.


First of all, thanks for taking your time to answer my question. This is a tough forum. I've only been here for one week and I've been constantly harrassed by members.  Blah, blah, blah.


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

ok,
well mabye i will stick with 6.5 in the front and rear, which leaves me with a unused pair of kick-a$$ 6x9's. in the process of trying to figure out how to take the rear deck off i pulled off the back side pannels(next to seats). anyone think theres a way to fit 6x9's in there? thanks


----------



## ExiLeZX (Jul 21, 2005)

I did that a few months ago. There are some basic imprints on the underside of the rear deck, but I found them to not be entirely accurate. I just used some saw in my garage and got the holes near-perfect, and mounted some grilles on top of the deck.

I was absolutely amazed at the difference of sound quality after cutting the holes...its night and day. I will never let a speaker be covered up in any car I own for the rest of my life.


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

ExiLeZX said:


> I did that a few months ago. There are some basic imprints on the underside of the rear deck, but I found them to not be entirely accurate. I just used some saw in my garage and got the holes near-perfect, and mounted some grilles on top of the deck.
> 
> I was absolutely amazed at the difference of sound quality after cutting the holes...its night and day. I will never let a speaker be covered up in any car I own for the rest of my life.


lol... but you used 6x9? if so how did you get around the tension bar in the trunk(if needed)?


----------



## ExiLeZX (Jul 21, 2005)

No, 6 1/2's. I'd never use an oval speaker.


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

o i thought the rear factory speakers were 6.5's??


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

er 6 1/2 is the same as 6.5

Sell your 6x9 and get you a nice set of 6.5 speakers.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SupraMK3 said:


> First of all, thanks for taking your time to answer my question. This is a tough forum. I've only been here for one week and I've been constantly harrassed by members.  Blah, blah, blah.


OK you are no tbeing harassed, you are being encouraged to use the forum correctly. I realize you are new and as a result I want to make sure you are aware of any posting mistakes and or issues so that you use the forum in a more efficient manner. 

If you call that harassment... man.... just wait till you are able to post in off-topic :thumbup:


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

ExiLeZX said:


> I will never let a speaker be covered up in any car I own for the rest of my life.


I don't know why Nissan did that. It really does screw up the sound when it's all cover.


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

ExiLeZX said:


> I did that a few months ago. There are some basic imprints on the underside of the rear deck, but I found them to not be entirely accurate. I just used some saw in my garage and got the holes near-perfect, and mounted some grilles on top of the deck.
> 
> I was absolutely amazed at the difference of sound quality after cutting the holes...its night and day. I will never let a speaker be covered up in any car I own for the rest of my life.


so why did u have to cut holes if u used 6.5' speakers...?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

makaveli said:


> so why did u have to cut holes if u used 6.5' speakers...?


To open up the rear deck to let mor sound through. It was not required but something he chose to do.


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

wes said:


> To open up the rear deck to let mor sound through. It was not required but something he chose to do.


gotcha, sounds like a good idea, now to find grills...


----------



## SupraMK3 (Oct 2, 2005)

wes said:


> OK you are no tbeing harassed, you are being encouraged to use the forum correctly. I realize you are new and as a result I want to make sure you are aware of any posting mistakes and or issues so that you use the forum in a more efficient manner.
> 
> If you call that harassment... man.... just wait till you are able to post in off-topic :thumbup:


It's all good. I'm just a little frustrated bcuz I'm trying to contribute to this forum but all I get is people yelling at me. :cheers: I hate to tell you this but not everyone have 3-4 hrs to spare everyday going thru 3-4 hrs of reading threads with lot of junk just to find one little information. Now, would it be faster if someone knew it off their head and just blah out the answer. Just imagine how difficult it would be to seek information if the Nissan repair manual didn't have a table of content or categories. I thought you guys had something against me cuz of my screen name.


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

*look at first post*

well, after all that about speaker sizes.....
can someone please answer my question? How do i thake this mother fucl<er out????


----------



## ExiLeZX (Jul 21, 2005)

Uhh...take what out?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

wes said:


> The rear deck pops off with clips, however some of them are glued down and they are much more difficult to remove.


UMM did you read this post? 

The clips are easy to pop but the glue is on the back by the window. If you have not yet tried to take it out then stop reading and go give it a try. 

NOT ALL OF THEM ARE GLUED, so go and check yours.


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

ExiLeZX said:


> Uhh...take what out?


........................wow dude.......... all i can say is wow



wes said:


> UMM did you read this post?
> 
> The clips are easy to pop but the glue is on the back by the window. If you have not yet tried to take it out then stop reading and go give it a try.
> 
> NOT ALL OF THEM ARE GLUED, so go and check yours.


i actually tried to take it out, i had both the pannels around the windows off, rear seats down, and the front clips removed. i dont remember why i gave up, i think i had to start getting for work or somthing, but i couldnt get the rear to come off. glued eh?
thanks ill try it tomorrow(day off)


o ya and ExiLeZX....... wow........


----------



## ExiLeZX (Jul 21, 2005)

Yeah..wow...I thought that after 2 pages you might have figured out the simplest part of the entire project. How utterly STUPID of me. I'm horribly sorry. Really, I am. I should think next time before acting, and take into consideration the long, hard, drawn-out process that is removing the rear deck.

Sorry.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

makaveli said:


> ........................wow dude.......... all i can say is wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine popped right out, after poping the plastic pins up from the trunk. It was glued along the back edge, but it pulled off like velcro. Don't let the glue intimidate you, its fairly weak.


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

ExiLeZX said:


> Yeah..wow...I thought that after 2 pages you might have figured out the simplest part of the entire project. How utterly STUPID of me. I'm horribly sorry. Really, I am. I should think next time before acting, and take into consideration the long, hard, drawn-out process that is removing the rear deck.
> 
> Sorry.


grow up people!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

makaveli and ExiLeZX..... GROW UP! Keep this crap OUT of the forums or you will both find yourself on a time out! I have reduced both of your rep's for this immature banter and I hope that this is sufficient to deter this type of behavior in the future... 

If you must continue to bash one another take it to PM...


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

captain_shrapnel said:


> Mine popped right out, after poping the plastic pins up from the trunk. It was glued along the back edge, but it pulled off like velcro. Don't let the glue intimidate you, its fairly weak.



mine was the same way just popped the pins up then wedged my lil fingers to the back and pulled, presto it was out.


----------



## ExiLeZX (Jul 21, 2005)

Yeah, its just a matter of pulling it off. Only thing you need to watch for is the defroster wires on the window, when taking off the side panels.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Amen to that! Mine broke off when I got a little too excited and I had to spend $30 on electrically conductive epoxy to fix it. Doh!


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

ExiLeZX said:


> Yeah, its just a matter of pulling it off. Only thing you need to watch for is the defroster wires on the window, when taking off the side panels.


ive gotten past that part and had all the clips un done, except i thought there were some back like under where the rear window it, cause i pulled and it didnt come off


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

makaveli said:


> ive gotten past that part and had all the clips un done, except i thought there were some back like under where the rear window it, cause i pulled and it didnt come off


That should be the glue, not clips.


----------



## ExiLeZX (Jul 21, 2005)

Once you get the side panels off, you have to reach underneath the front of the rear deck and pull UP. Then, same with the backside of the rear deck.

Oh, and you do have the back seats down right?


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

ExiLeZX said:


> Once you get the side panels off, you have to reach underneath the front of the rear deck and pull UP. Then, same with the backside of the rear deck.
> 
> Oh, and you do have the back seats down right?


ya but i think i was pulling towards me. not up.


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

try pulling slightly up and toward you. i pushed mine up and then put my fingers to the back of the deck and pulled toward me. i also had the backseats down and my feet in the trunk to i could just lean back and take the deck with me.


----------



## plat619se (Sep 6, 2002)

jenns240 said:


> try pulling slightly up and toward you. i pushed mine up and then put my fingers to the back of the deck and pulled toward me. i also had the backseats down and my feet in the trunk to i could just lean back and take the deck with me.


I took off both side panels. Had to wedge my fingers in there, starting around the doors, popping the panels out of their clips in the holes. I thought I was gonna break the panels, but apparently they must be designed to do that. I could not get the rear deck all the way off, but after releasing the clips on the bottom of the deck, I was able to lift the deck up high enough to get in there with a ratchet and unscrew the 6 1/2" speakers and drop in new ones, then used the ratchet to screw them back in nice and snug. My new Kenwood KFC-1679ie 2-way speakers have the 6 3/4" mounting tabs so they were a perfect fit (thanks, Nissan, for the wierd screw holes). Also the stock screws have hex heads on them so that is how I could use the ratchet and not a special angled screwdriver. 

I skinned up my knuckles from the fiberboard (it is NOT cardboard!!!) in the process, but to me it was worth it, since one place quoted me 3 hours of time and 150 dollars to do the install for me. 

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## SiL200SX (Nov 23, 2005)

you have to take out the side panels in the back to get off the cover to the speakers?


----------



## plat619se (Sep 6, 2002)

SiL200SX said:


> you have to take out the side panels in the back to get off the cover to the speakers?


Yeah, the parcel shelf does not lift up high enough without takingoff the side panels, in my opinion. There is some kind of glue holding it in place. I was thinking that it might be okay to just cut holes in the parcel shelf and then put the new speaker grilles over the holes, but I ended up taking the time to lift up the shelf and work in the tight space to replace the speakers.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes we coverd this earlier in this thread. SOME of them are GLUED in place along the rear window.


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

Wow...

Anyway, Im actually in this thread because Im looking to put new speakers in. Know the size now, I just need to find some good speakers. lol

As for the shelf, I tried out of boredom a couple days ago to pull it off and couldnt (glued, but wasnt sure at that time so I gave up) so maybe I will try again later. I personally like the idea of cutting holes in it to have the new speakers with a grill sit ontop and clear up some sound. But would that be easier to do On the car, so you could use the holes to guide the cut, or off?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Char said:


> Wow...
> 
> Anyway, Im actually in this thread because Im looking to put new speakers in. Know the size now, I just need to find some good speakers. lol
> 
> As for the shelf, I tried out of boredom a couple days ago to pull it off and couldnt (glued, but wasnt sure at that time so I gave up) so maybe I will try again later. I personally like the idea of cutting holes in it to have the new speakers with a grill sit ontop and clear up some sound. But would that be easier to do On the car, so you could use the holes to guide the cut, or off?


First off I would mount the speakers in thte normal locations and if you were interested in "less acoustic obstruction" I would cut out the holes and mount the grills to the rear deck. This is something that needs to be done with the deck removed.


----------



## ExiLeZX (Jul 21, 2005)

Don't do it while the deck is on. Besides being extremely awkward, it would be difficult to get the old speakers out, and you'd probably scrape up the back and stab your old speakers to death.

But anyways, its definitely worth doing. The difference in sound quality is amazing.


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

No No I mean take it off to put the new speakers in and out, but keep it on to use the holes after taking out the speakers as a guide to cut on the cover.


----------



## ExiLeZX (Jul 21, 2005)

I know. That's what I was talking about. You should absolutely cut the holes while the deck is off. Besides, there are light imprints on the deck itself to show where they go. I just did trial and error (without the error part  ) to line them up right. The imprints weren't entirely accurate. Also, my grilles are pushed up all the way against the ridge in the back of the deck to make them line up. Its a tight fit to make them line up right.


----------

